# Greenies were making my cat throw up.



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

I just wanted to maybe warn some people here of this product. I was feeding my cat a few beef flavored Greenies on random days and I noticed soon after feeding them, he would always throw up. I'd see undigested Greenies and food in his vomit. At first I didn't know what was causing the vomiting, but then I realized he only threw up on the days I fed Greenies.

Anyways I stopped giving it to him and he hasn't vomited since.

I looked up the product online and saw a slew of people complaining about the same thing: 54 Complaints and Reviews about Greenies

So just be aware of the possibility of it making your animal sick.


----------



## Javagal78 (Aug 9, 2013)

They used to make our dog sick so I stay away from them too


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Torbie (Jan 21, 2013)

I have never had a problem with Greenies, I give a few to my cat every so often, and Ive never seen her vomit or anything after she ate them.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

The only time our cat threw up with greenies was when I gave them immediately after he ate his meal.. He eats too much too fast, all the time. I'm phasing out greenies anyway. Want to give them freeze dry treats with a single source of protein. Something simple. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Now that you mention, I realise my kitty do vomit undigested greenies with nearly every new flavoured bag, so I try to stick to just the roasted chicken. Anyway he vomit just once and thereafter he's ok, so I'm not too concerned. He gets just a max of 6pcs a day and a bag can last me a couple months and I still have something like 6 packs. Not sure if I should switch cos he loved greenies and I needed it for grooming sessions.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Many years ago I gave Maggie a Greenie. First problem was that she was able to swallow it whole, so no dental benefit. About 45 minutes later she was choking and gagging so bad that I almost grabbed her to run to the vet (it's only down the road, less than 2 miles). Then she brought it up...it had absorbed so much liquid from her stomach that it like quadrupled in size (it was over 2 inches long). 

Needless to say the rest of the bag went in the trash. I refuse to carry them in the store for the same reasons. Besides Greenies have a ton of wheat gluten in them...real junk.


----------



## wolfheartmoon (Aug 3, 2013)

I've quit with any of those treats that supposedly help clean their teeth. I tried Greenies, and I tried another knock-off, Hertz, and she threw up the greenies, and wouldn't even _touch_ the Hertz beyond putting one in her mouth _and spitting it out._


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Darn, my cats love Greenies!! Especially the tuna flavor. I've not tried the beef, but they don't like beef cat food so I never bothered. I've never had a problem with them - and yes, my cats chew them.


----------



## Torbie (Jan 21, 2013)

My cat usually crunches them. As for absorbing the moisture, that's the only dry thing she gets now, I feed only canned and add some water to make sure she's hydrated and I feed only up to 4-5 greenies and not every day. She loves the roast chicken ones. I'm sure there are probably better cat treats though.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

doodlebug said:


> Many years ago I gave Maggie a Greenie. First problem was that she was able to swallow it whole, so no dental benefit. About 45 minutes later she was choking and gagging so bad that I almost grabbed her to run to the vet (it's only down the road, less than 2 miles). Then she brought it up...it had absorbed so much liquid from her stomach that it like quadrupled in size (it was over 2 inches long).
> 
> Needless to say the rest of the bag went in the trash. I refuse to carry them in the store for the same reasons. Besides Greenies have a ton of wheat gluten in them...real junk.


Over 2 inches long?! OMG. That's scary!

Yeah my cat wasn't chewing them either, just swallowing them whole, so they didn't do anything dental wise.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

I still use the Greenie pill pockets (they are a life saver for kittens if the pill is relatively small). Though my adult cats just eat the treat and leave the pill. The crunchy ones are gross. I think I tried them years ago, but they wouldn't eat them.


----------

